# What are the best bang buck wireless headphones for the money?



## kennyreid95 (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't comprehend why apple decided to remove traditional headphone port iphone 7 but anyway what are best budget bluetooth headphones for iphone 7?


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

for sure not my plantronics that don't stop falling from my ears. Not sure if I will ever return to bluetooth, it is really more annoying than traditional headphones! loading, pairing, falling off, battery life of sender and receiver device. stupid all around!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2017)

What's the budget? Your version of budget might not mirror that of another.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2017)

what does looking for bluetooth headphones have to do with the iphone? shouldnt your post be simply asking what are the best bluetooth headphone for the money?


----------



## BoutTime (Apr 25, 2017)

Get the Bluedio Turbines from Amazon.


----------



## monim1 (Apr 30, 2017)

These are some good wireless headphone for iPhone 7
Plantronics BackBeat PRO 2
Beats BeatsX
Jaybird X3


----------



## Inle (May 29, 2017)

If your budget is really tight, go for the Creative Sound Blaster JAM. Those headphones aren't particularly pretty or especially well made (all-out plastic), but their sound quality blows everything in their price range out of the water. The JAM can nowadays be obtained for about $40. I tested many headphones in the $100 price bracket that sounded worse.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jun 1, 2017)

hey  guys the reason I made this thread is because a buddy of mine asked me what are best bang for buck wireless headphones for her iphone 7? Are there any audio technica wireless headphones that are overall great bang for buck? I did research & I notice a lot of wireless headphones on amazon receive mixed reviews.


----------



## Inle (Jun 1, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> hey  guys the reason I made this thread is because a buddy of mine asked me what are best bang for buck wireless headphones for her iphone 7? Are there any audio technica wireless headphones that are overall great bang for buck? I did research & I notice a lot of wireless headphones on amazon receive mixed reviews.



If that's the case, then we aren't talking about the same kind of a"best bang for buck"  The Sound Blaster JAM is for those that want a nice sound quality for the lowest possible amount of money. If we're in the Audio Technica price range, then there are much better choices, of course. I wouldn't go for the Audio Technica though, as the SR5BT are too expensive for what they offer (and they have fairly harsh highs, which I find quite annoying). I recommend the AKG Y50BT.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 1, 2017)

Motorola S305. For the price, about $40, they are the best sounding BT I've tried, great battery life.  Now on my 2nd pair.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2017)

I just bought a pair of SX990. I have been really impressed with the sound. They fold and have a nice bag that I don't use.. lol I like how the speakers are retractable.  I have only one complaint.. they could be more loose on my neck, but it's not bad and the sound quality is nice with a good mix of highs and lows. The mic is pretty good on it as well. I've not had any complaints by the other party.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 1, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I just bought a pair of SX990. I have been really impressed with the sound. They fold and have a nice bag that I don't use.. lol I like how the speakers are retractable.  I have only one complaint.. they could be more loose on my neck, but it's not bad and the sound quality is nice with a good mix of highs and lows. The mic is pretty good on it as well. I've not had any complaints by the other party.



I may have to give those a try for the gym.  I currently use Sony MDW wired "in-the-ear" to keep the sweat out of my ears, but they're no longer made.  Don't particularly like ear buds, but not much in the way of options to keep the ears cool.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I may have to give those a try for the gym.  I currently use Sony MDW wired "in-the-ear" to keep the sweat out of my ears, but they're no longer made.  Don't particularly like ear buds, but not much in the way of options to keep the ears cool.


I've been using them while I work out as well. They seem to hold up to sweat and don't fall out of my ears. I was surprised at how well they are made. I've had them for around a month and use them everyday. I've only had to charge it twice.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I just bought a pair of SX990. I have been really impressed with the sound. They fold and have a nice bag that I don't use.. lol I like how the speakers are retractable.  I have only one complaint.. they could be more loose on my neck, but it's not bad and the sound quality is nice with a good mix of highs and lows. The mic is pretty good on it as well. I've not had any complaints by the other party.



It appears they look like earphones to me? How long do these earphones/headphones last? Also it would be nice for my friend to have long lasting wireless headphones.


----------



## Inle (Jun 2, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> It appears they look like earphones to me? How long do these earphones/headphones last? Also it would be nice for my friend to have long lasting wireless headphones.



Judging by everything you wrote so far, your friend isn't looking for a $50 pair of headphones. I'll repeat what I wrote in my previous post - tell him to get the AKG Y50BT. Great, fun sound, great build quality (they're mostly made out of metal) and great battery life.

These have been on the market for the past couple of years and they costed double of their current price back when wireless headphones weren't as popular. And even then they offered good value for the money.


----------



## Totally (Jun 2, 2017)

TBH, There aren't any they all wear out pretty quickly than their corded counterparts unless you baby them (already paying premium for wireless and they break for whatever reason sooner). I just went back to using wired headphones.

#donglelife


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Inle said:


> Judging by everything you wrote so far, your friend isn't looking for a $50 pair of headphones. I'll repeat what I wrote in my previous post - tell him to get the AKG Y50BT. Great, fun sound, great build quality (they're mostly made out of metal) and great battery life.
> 
> These have been on the market for the past couple of years and they costed double of their current price back when wireless headphones weren't as popular. And even then they offered good value for the money.



I read the 4 star reviews for those headphones one person said that the headphones have overwhelming bass & the headphones are too heavy. My friend she is very petite young lady so. The ideal headphones not earphones for my friend would be durable last long time, not too heavy or bulky, & have amazing sound quality for the price.


----------



## Inle (Jun 2, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> I read the 4 star reviews for those headphones one person said that the headphones have overwhelming bass & the headphones are too heavy. My friend she is very petite young lady so. The ideal headphones not earphones for my friend would be durable last long time, not too heavy or bulky, & have amazing sound quality for the price.



 None of that is true. Their tonal balance is very nice. They have a V-shaped sound signature for sure, but for 90% of people that's exactly what they're after. Too heavy? Um, no 

I'm not just theorizing here - I tested them, along with over 100 other Bluetooth headphones in various price ranges. It's what I do for a living - as of couple of weeks ago, for TechPowerUp! too


----------



## Komshija (Jun 2, 2017)

As Inle said, AKG Y50BT are very good headphones. They are based on excellent AGK Y50 which are one of the best in their class and price range.


----------



## Inle (Jun 2, 2017)

Komshija said:


> As Inle said, AKG Y50BT are very good headphones. They are based on excellent AGK Y50 which are one of the best in their class and price range.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> It appears they look like earphones to me? How long do these earphones/headphones last? Also it would be nice for my friend to have long lasting wireless headphones.


I've been really impressed with the battery life. I've not charged them in over a week and I use them daily, but I only use them around 1-3 hours daily.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 2, 2017)

erixx said:


> for sure not my plantronics that don't stop falling from my ears. Not sure if I will ever return to bluetooth, it is really more annoying than traditional headphones! loading, pairing, falling off, battery life of sender and receiver device. stupid all around!


Plantronics suck for battery life.. I have some that drain after only 3 hrs


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Inle said:


> None of that is true. Their tonal balance is very nice. They have a V-shaped sound signature for sure, but for 90% of people that's exactly what they're after. Too heavy? Um, no
> 
> I'm not just theorizing here - I tested them, along with over 100 other Bluetooth headphones in various price ranges. It's what I do for a living - as of couple of weeks ago, for TechPowerUp! too



Thank you buddy my friend ended up buying the AKG


----------



## Inle (Jun 2, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> Thank you buddy my friend ended up buying the AKG



Great stuff! You're very welcome


----------

